# Which is more dominant



## Xdominick97 (Mar 28, 2012)

What do you think was the better dogfighter in every way ??


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 28, 2012)

Each plane had their own strengths and weaknesses. But to answer the question, if I was told I had to pick one to go into combat with, I'd go with the P-47 with the Spitfire being VERY close behind.


----------

